# The Austin Squat Is Officially Dead



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Mar 9, 2018)

So last year around this time @Matt Derrick @VikingAdventurer @sofarfromhome @EphemeralStick Anna and I all had a squat in Austin. We even had an STP Cribz video posted on here. I just came back to it yesterday and most of it is completely torn down and whats left was being torn down this morning. Thought it would be interesting to post the wreckage.













And found in the wreckage i found a Squat the Planet sticker


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Mar 9, 2018)

Goddamn gentrification.

R.I.P. Music Academy Squat!

::dead:: ::angelic::


----------



## Shwillam (Mar 9, 2018)

Sad


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Mar 9, 2018)

aww, pour one out. where is the original video or thread...?


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 10, 2018)

.... no way in fuck that sticker was there. Out of all the trash, all the debris, it just so happens that there was a sticker in clear view? 

Did you happen to see the couch? I miss the couch. I wonder what the demo guys thought when they saw how many of the toilets had shit in them. Womp womp.

Oh yeah, here's the Cribz episode.


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 10, 2018)

from the video it looks like it was cool times.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Mar 10, 2018)

::arrgh::::bawling::::bawling::

That was an awesome squat. Anyone have pictures of when it was still a thing? Because I do and I'ma post them:




That awesome graffiti brought to you by @VikingAdventurer 






I was taking a lot of selfies around that time. I guess I was feeling pretty cute until the mosquitos made me look like a dalmatian. Lol






I certainly wasn't the only one looking cute. Here's @EphemeralStick being adorable as always.






Inside






More inside






We went out and about on an adventure and came back to this. 






I've never been in a squat with so many intact mirrors before


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Mar 12, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> .... no way in fuck that sticker was there. Out of all the trash, all the debris, it just so happens that there was a sticker in clear view?
> 
> Did you happen to see the couch? I miss the couch. I wonder what the demo guys thought when they saw how many of the toilets had shit in them. Womp womp.
> 
> Oh yeah, here's the Cribz episode.


Dude i fucking know!! It was just right there in the back entrance area. Couldn't fucking believe it. I just left it there. It seemed fitting


----------

